# Question - IMEI



## cmason249 (Dec 13, 2011)

So I did the nvreboot bit, but when I try to flash the SynergyROM .zip tool, it says efs is locked and doesn't create a backup anywhere. Am I doing something wrong or did an OTA prevent it working? Thanks.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

cmason249 said:


> So I did the nvreboot bit, but when I try to flash the SynergyROM .zip tool, it says efs is locked and doesn't create a backup anywhere. Am I doing something wrong or did an OTA prevent it working? Thanks.


Hmm, are you rooted AND unlocked?


----------



## cmason249 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes. Running twrp recovery and carbon ROM, if any of that makes a difference. I did some more research on the inter webs this morning. Several places say that one must be on a stock ROM. Is this thecase here? (Doesn't seem likely, but being new to the S3 I'm going to ask anyway.)

Thanks.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

cmason249 said:


> Yes. Running twrp recovery and carbon ROM, if any of that makes a difference. I did some more research on the inter webs this morning. Several places say that one must be on a stock ROM. Is this thecase here? (Doesn't seem likely, but being new to the S3 I'm going to ask anyway.)
> 
> Thanks.


Probably so, it worked fine for me and many others on TW. I'm rusty on the specifics on if this is TW dependent. You should try flashing a TW rom (say CleanRom or Bonestock) and running the zip again.


----------



## cmason249 (Dec 13, 2011)

Trying it now. Will report back.


----------



## cmason249 (Dec 13, 2011)

And just for clarity, I'm going to ask a stupid question. If I have TWRP and am running a custom ROM, my bootloader is unlocked right?


----------



## cmason249 (Dec 13, 2011)

Alrighty. TW based ROM worked. Copying to SD card now! Thanks for the help!


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, if you're running a custom rom then you're bootloader is unlocked! Happy rom hunting!


----------



## cmason249 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ha ha. And last night I lost IMEI. Had a roaming symbol for the network, but never would connect. Happened flashing the MIUI beta from GooManager. At any rate, one short terminal command later and I'm up and running again. Thanks again for the help in backing up, *right before I actually needed to restore it.* Thank goodness I waited. So I have a new question. After restoring from NVRAM, the command will still work in case I lose radios again? I have the .zip as well (in like 15 different places).


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

cmason249 said:


> Ha ha. And last night I lost IMEI. Had a roaming symbol for the network, but never would connect. Happened flashing the MIUI beta from GooManager. At any rate, one short terminal command later and I'm up and running again. Thanks again for the help in backing up, *right before I actually needed to restore it.* Thank goodness I waited. So I have a new question. After restoring from NVRAM, the command will still work in case I lose radios again? I have the .zip as well (in like 15 different places).


Oh so lucky haha Yea, that command will work anytime this happens again.


----------



## cmason249 (Dec 13, 2011)

It happened when flashing with goo manager. Is thee something about the s3 that simply doesn't like flashing from within an operating ROM?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

cmason249 said:


> It happened when flashing with goo manager. Is thee something about the s3 that simply doesn't like flashing from within an operating ROM?


Uhh idk personally I only flash roms in recovery. Goes back to my Droid Inc days where people had issues with Rom Manager. On the GSIII, I've seen more threads from losing IMEI while using MIUI so idk which is at fault here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

